# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  The Garage coming to The Shops at Moore

## soonermike

Hal Smith is bringing a Garage Burgers and Beer to the Shops at Moore. It will be going in to the vacant strip facing north off of 19th St.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

Another burger joint?  How many do we need in Moore?  At least its a place you can drink beer & liquor and watch sports.  I consider it a sports bar atmosphere to a degree.  Bring in a Tilted Kilt or something.  Everything is second tier in Moore...

----------


## Roger S

Well that definitely completes the trifecta... Moore is now officially the burger, chicken, pizza capital of Oklahoma.... If Tucker's, Popeyes, and any other pizza place come in... I'll revise that to "of the United States".

I'll keep hoping something exciting and unique comes to town soon.... At least we still have Genghis Grill to add to the variety even though they have changed their model so many times recently that I never know what I'm walking into anymore.

----------


## Mailslinger

Sooner,  are you sure about the garage burger in moore?  Hope so cause i love a good garage burger but the link you posted is the outlet shoppes over off I-35.

----------


## Roger S

> Sooner,  are you sure about the garage burger in moore?  Hope so cause i love a good garage burger but the link you posted is the outlet shoppes over off I-35.


That's an auto link in his post... Kind of like the one for outlet shoppes in your's and now mine possibly... ;+)

----------


## Uptowner

Moore is, after all, the tested for the region. It had the first Walmart super center, which is the test store for the entire region for new products. The first jack in the box, the first five guys, chicken and pizza everything!

----------


## Uptowner

*test bed

----------


## Bunty

> Well that definitely completes the trifecta... Moore is now officially the burger, chicken, pizza capital of Oklahoma.... If Tucker's, Popeyes, and any other pizza place come in... I'll revise that to "of the United States".


But Stillwater could be a rival to that title, since so many fast food places have been opening there, such as the Garage with two Zaxby's on the way and possibly Pizza Hut #2.

----------


## Tundra

> Another burger joint?  How many do we need in Moore?  At least its a place you can drink beer & liquor and watch sports.  I consider it a sports bar atmosphere to a degree.  Bring in a Tilted Kilt or something.  Everything is second tier in Moore...


Twin peaks was voted down a few years ago by the city council, the proposed site was on the south side of the Harley shop. Moore still has hometown values, which is refreshing.

----------


## mblues

I am not a big fan of all these pizza/chicken/burger joints, BUT, I will say that I am glad to see one of them be a Garage. My wife and I enjoy their burgers at other locations on a semi-regular basis. They are always consistent and generally clean.

----------


## yunome12@yahoo.com

Hoping Fritts Farm doesn't bring any more of those type of establishments. Maybe another Braums  :Dontgetit:

----------


## AAC2005

> Hoping Fritts Farm doesn't bring any more of those type of establishments. Maybe another Braums


Wouldn't it be too close to the new one on Santa Fe and the "Super Braum's" on 19th and Broadway, or did your sarcasm slide one across the plate chest-high while I was just watching?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Easy180

Works for me. Need as many good food and drinking places we can get down here.

----------


## u50254082

What is the new building going up in front of this location? It's pretty large for its size.

Also I hope Sandros survives in that corner.

----------


## Roger S

> What is the new building going up in front of this location? It's pretty large for its size.


The sign says Slim Chickens..... Because we don't have enough fast food chicken in Moore.

----------


## soonermike

The Garage is open as of today

----------


## Bunty

> The Garage is open as of today


It will be real great if their burgers are as good as are the ones at the Garage in Stillwater.

----------

